# الفرق بين السمك الحقيقي والسمك الظاهري للطبقات المنجة للنفط



## braq33 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم حبيت توضيح مالفرق بين السمك الحقيقي والسمك الظاهري للطبقات المنجة للنفط ودلك فالسمك الظاهري هو سمك الطبقة الكلي يمتد من سطح التماس بين النفط والماء الي قمة الطبقة بينما السمك الحقيقي لطبقة المنتجة للنفط هوالسمك الكلي للطبقة المنتجة 
للنفط مطروحا منه الطبقات الغير قادرة علي انتاج النفط متل طبقات shale والطبقات التي لديها مسامية اونفادية منخفظة حيت يتم قيسهما بواسطة سرود الابار lithology log such as gamma ray or sp log ولكن السمك الحقيقي يدخل فيه عملية cut off وهي عملية دمج لسرود الابار ومعمل صخور المكمن حيت يتم ازالة الطبقات التي لديها مقدرة ضعيفة علي انتاج النفط متل
porosity <5%
permeability<10md
volume of shale> 23%
ويكمن اهمية دراسة هده الطبقات تكمن في دقة حساب كمية النفط الموجودة في المكمن فادا حسبنا كمية النفط بواسطة المعادلة N (bbl)=7758*A*h*porosity(1_Sw)
فادا استخدمنا السمك الظاهري فان الحسابات ستحمل بعض المبالغة وستكون بملايين البراميل
اما ادا استخدمنا السمك الحقيقي فان الناتج سيعطي قيما قريبة للقيمة الحقيقة والتي عليها ستبني دراسة الجدوي الاقتصادية للمكمن وهل هو يحتوي كمية من النفط قادرة علي استرجاع المصاريف واكتر.
(ملاحضة الارقام متع cut offs تختلف حسب سياسة الشركة)
:77:وهدا والعلم عند الله والدي لديه اضافة لايتردد حتي تعم الفائدة :77:


----------

